# Black doe



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Not a original name I know. But since I just checked her and she was streaming figured I would get her thread going. 
I don't normally do winter kids but I purchased a new buck and he came with a 5 month guarantee that he is good so here we are. Very excited to see what I get!
Her she is about 2 months bred








Here is daddy








And here she is about three weeks ago








She always gave her previous owner quads but we are crossing our fingers for no more then 3, 2 would be awesome!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

I guess your new buck is "good"! LOL She's really pretty and HUGE! I amazes me how they can possibly stretch that much! Good luck & keep us posted!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She is such a lovely noble doe! How old is she? Did she raise all the quads?

This might be the shortest waiting thread ever! Started when she began streaming hahahaha


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I hope you get some nice kids


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She should be about 5, this is her fourth kidding. The lady I got her from bought her and her first kids and she kidded twice with her then I got her, so maybe 6, I'll have to see if she has a for sure age on her now that I think about it. I always like her so when I was offered a trade for a doeling I jumped on it, well I liked her till last night! She is a nasty mean doe! And I got my butt kicked for twins! Lol I'll fight her for pictures in a bit, was just to tired, cold and annoyed to get any last night.
And yes he very much turned out to be good lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love them both...can't wait to see kids!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have had goats for 6 years and it has alway been afterbirth comes out and all done. Not with this doe! Went out to find 4 babies and 2 placentas! The one with white on the side is a boy and the others are girls


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow what a nice suprise. They look great I would love a black doe. To bad your not closer


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh they look great! Are you selling any of the doelings? I'd love to have a black doe too.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Wow!! Congrats!! So beautiful!! I guess she had good reason to be a bit nasty, I'd probably be cranky if I had twins and then still had two more to go!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes she is much better this morning. I was really thinking I might have to sell her  I don't mind the normal cranky and some biting or small butts but she was really coming at me! 
Yep all of them will be leaving. I have a lady who wants one as a bottle baby then hopefully I sell another as a bottle baby then she will just have two and I'll sell them later. Not sure if I should pull the boy or one of the girls to sell as a bottle baby. Probably who ever takes a bottle lol. She has enough milk for all 3 but only 2 teats


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Man if only she would have kidder last week maybe I could have gotten my aunt to bring her to Christmas for me lol. She is in northern California I am not sure where you are tho.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Awesome! Congrats!!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow! How exciting! Congrats on 4 new kids!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no  yeah she held onto them a lot longer then I thought she would. Triplets here always seem to be more towards day 145 but she kept them till day 150, well some 151 lol 
I'm in the middle of California but it really would have worked out because my brother headed to Northern California about a week before Christmas. Nothing ever times right though lol 
Thank you! I am very pleased with them  especially since I tried something new and cut off all grain so I was a bit worried I would have puny kids but they are solid especially for quads.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

They do look great! Just out of curiosity - when did you cut her off grain?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've kept them all off of grain since April of last year. I was just having problems with kids not in the right position and I thought about how I always have one that gets more then their fair share and some that get nothing and when they do they get a upset stomach so I decided to just play with it and feed nothing but alfalfa totally free choice. Usually I only put out what they can totally eat but with the money I'm saving on grain I figure I'm still ahead with the waste 
Well because the kids have no spots the lady who wanted a kid doesn't want it any more


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awww, congrats Jessica!! Beautiful doe and gorgeous kids!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats, they are all beautiful and so is mama! 
That is great that you were able to stop the grain! How is your weather? Do you have to deal with brutally cold winters? and have pasture? We go through 2-3 bags of feed a week usually, currently 2 bags of feed, and a bag of alfalfa pellets. Our problem is we don't have a place to store a lot of hay, we buy round bales of grass/timothy/fescue/clover from a farmer down the road, and it works out great, they bring us round bales as we need them, and they also have square bales I can go get as I need. We use the square bales for anyone that has to stay in the barn/kidding stalls/summertime for 4-H kids.
But we also don't have pasture (2 acres total!). We hope to buy a bigger place with decent pasture/browse, but land is ridiculously expensive around this area.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No I can't say we get all that cold. Teens are usually the lowest we hit and that's for a low not a high. With the drought I don't really have them on pasture. I've been putting them in the smaller own during the winter and then will open it up before kidding to a probably 3 acre pen that way it's a nice clean spot for babies. 
Hay is such a issue isn't it! It's so expensive at the feed store and usually I only get 25 at a time in my trailer to keep it dry but I did some thinking and figured it's actually cheaper to bring in a truck load from Northern California. I don't have a place to really keep it either, I've lost all my ground bales but sadly it still comes out cheaper  makes me think just how much the feed store is making off hay but at the same time I guess they do have a fancy barn they need to pay for lol 
The only thing I did notice is my doelings are not growing as fast as normal. Kids get grain in their creep feeder but then a month or so after weaning the keepers I cut them off. But with breeding only once a year they will be about 18 months when I breed them so even with the slower growth they have plenty of time to be big enough. If I can ever figure out a pen system to have 2 kiddings (different batches of does) I might go back to training till they are yearlings.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok here's some better pics. The one with a little white on her foot I really like and she's already full of personality


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Awww they are too cute!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

cute babies - did she raise the other quads herself or did they have to help?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Love them


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

The last owner always pulled one and left trips on her. She just weaned when I got her and she was a tad under weight but sores on her teats. I tried taking the two larger girls from her and in another stall but she had a fit and took out a gate. I already have two English lops in the house I don't want two baby goats too so I'm going to try just giving bottles and letting them stay on mom. If I see them chewing her up maybe she will take loosing 2 better. 
And of course the human kids love them lol so they will probably have to stay now. Which honestly except for them being only 50% I really like them!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

They are so cute!!


----------

